# the sea is so great and my ship is so small



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

THE SEA IS SO GREAT AND MY SHIP IS SO SMALL
b.l. 9/22/00 Copyright

The sea is so great and my ship is so small
How did I get to this place
You know life isn‘t fair and sometimes so hard
and I know I‘ve made my share of mistakes
But now I sail fast and I sail free
with the wind to my back and no storms in sight
As I sail without fright straight into the bright light

The sea is so great and my ship is so small
My compass points the way
I cut through the waves like a knife
there is no more turmoil, I’m now living without strife
and now I sail fast and I sail free 
with the wind to my back and no storms in sight
and I sail faster and faster into the bright light

The sea is so great and my ship is so small
And now I see his smiling face
He leads me to the sea of peace away from all the troubles I leave
And I sail right into his arms of love and he sets me free
And now I sail fast and I sail free 
with the wind to my back and no storms in sight
and I sail faster and faster into the bright light 


chorus into the bright light, into the bright light i sail faster and faster into the bright light. or
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' i sail fast without fright into the bright light. or
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" the closer i get the faster i sail into the bright light.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

*Affirmation and Gratitude*

As a particle of sand lays haplessly upon a beach persistent to defying abashing waves

Without anticipation soil and seed are cast toward wayward shores

As calmness begins to thrive beyond reach of storm

So may life and happiness grow through the Spirit.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

saltandsand said:


> As a particle of sand lays haplessly upon a beach persistent to defying abashing waves
> 
> Without anticipation soil and seed are cast toward wayward shores
> 
> ...


sweet. what inspired that one?


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

kooler said:


> sweet. what inspired that one?



Life. Fathers day. Happy, healthy loving kids. 

Or maybe just the contemplation of vacation next week!


----------

